# Articles on Op Eagle Claw



## Devildoc (Apr 24, 2017)

It is that time of year....April 24

The Desert One Debacle

Operation Eagle Claw


----------



## Gunz (Apr 27, 2017)

Total depression and sadness after Jimmy Carter announced the failure of the mission. To his credit he knew if it succeeded he'd get another term and if it failed his presidency was done.

The saving grace of Eagle Claw was that it brought to light the myriad of problems with the post-Vietnam military in general and with joint special operations in particular.

The great thing about the Reagan Administration was the rebuilding of confidence within the military.

RIP Warriors.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 27, 2017)

As tragic as it was, it was the ashes from which the phoenix of SOCOM and the 160th SOAR was born.  A seminal event for many reasons.  That is the only way we could righteously ensure those who died did not die in vain.


----------



## Topkick (Apr 27, 2017)

Disappointing was the inter-service rivalry that took place. From many accounts, the services were struggling for their share of the pie in the operation rather than just working together to get it done. Therefore, some choices were not the best choices. Some of this still happens, but we have come a long way in joint operations and combined arms. Especially since SOCOM was established.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 27, 2017)

the guts to try


----------



## Topkick (Apr 28, 2017)

To prevent future mishaps, Col. Beckwith stated, “My recommendation is to put together an organization that would include Delta, the Rangers, the Navy SEALs, Air Force pilots, its own staff, its own support people, its own aircraft and helicopters. Make this organization a permanent military unit.  Allocate sufficient funds. And give it sufficient time to recruit, assess, and train its people"


----------



## Topkick (Apr 28, 2017)

Now that these forces are under the same roof, and in reflection, I feel we could accomplish this mission today. There are other variables to consider now, such as locations available to us and better equipment. Any thoughts?


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 28, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> the guts to try



Great Book by James Kyle.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 28, 2017)

Topkick said:


> Now that these forces are under the same roof, and in reflection, I feel we could accomplish this mission today. There are other variables to consider now, such as locations available to us and better equipment. Any thoughts?



The opportunities to stage in Iraq or Afghanistan would be tremendous; also open up other ingress possibilities (different aircraft, etc).


----------



## Topkick (Apr 28, 2017)

Yep, and our night vision and helo capabilities have improved greatly. Pilots can navigate the desert much better these days.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 28, 2017)

This mission is why we have the V-22, so we could accomplish it (in theory) today.


----------



## Topkick (Apr 28, 2017)

Yes, the Osprey. Excellent point. I have not followed the V-22, but I assume the kinks have been worked out and its a reliable option?


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 28, 2017)

Topkick said:


> Yes, the Osprey. Excellent point. I have not followed the V-22, but I assume the kinks have been worked out and its a reliable option?



They are littering the skies far more than the ground these days, so mostly good to go.


----------



## Gunz (May 2, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> They are littering the skies far more than the ground these days, so mostly good to go.



Not only that but they look cool as shit. I was up at Lejeune a few years ago and there was plenty of V22 traffic overhead. Something almost sci -fi about them...then one glance down at hiway 17N in J-ville and the effect is shattered.:wall:


----------



## Topkick (May 2, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Not only that but they look cool as shit. I was up at Lejeune a few years ago and there was plenty of V22 traffic overhead. Something almost si-fi about them...then one glance down at hiway 17N in J-ville and the effect is shattered.:wall:



Yes, a fine looking piece of  military hardware I particularly like that we actually learned a lesson from a previous operation and created this beast!


----------



## Topkick (May 4, 2017)

A perspective from the Chief Med Officer of Operation Eagle Claw

Chief medical officer shares story, lessons learned from failed Iranian hostage rescue 35 years after top-secret Operation Eagle Claw


----------



## Kraut783 (May 4, 2017)

That's a great story Top...good find, Dr. Savory sounds like a very humble and interesting man.


----------



## Topkick (May 4, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> That's a great story Top...good find, Dr. Savory sounds like a very humble and interesting man.



 To actually record the feats and accounts of a Soldier like this is priceless to our history.


----------

